# Adblocking goes Mobile - Entire Wireless Network Now to be AD FREE *!



## drmike (Feb 19, 2016)

Three Group - a wireless 4G / cellular company in the United Kingdom and Italy has dropped a shoe on ads.


"Three UK and Three Italy have successfully collaborated with Shine Technologies on implementing Shine’s ad blocking technologies in their networks."


"We don't believe customers should have to pay for data usage driven by mobile ads. "


Now Three Group isn't out to go ad free, but first scour the ad filth and later replace or supplement the lack of ads with ads from their own customers / vendors / buyers.


It's a good move, but I am meh about the intent with them to replace dangerous and large crap ads with basically the same in-house.


Three Group is big enough to make a wave with this. They claim to move 42% of the UK's mobile traffic. 8.8 million customers across their companies.


Source: http://www.threemediacentre.co.uk/news/2016/shine-announcement.aspx


----------



## MannDude (Feb 19, 2016)

That's pretty neat, and while _some_ ads are of course annoying and intrusive when they cover and hinder your ability to access content I don't think ads should be irradiated in full.



> "We don't believe customers should have to pay for data usage driven by mobile ads. "



That's a good quote, and I think a better thing to do would be to do just that: Not charge customers for data usage that accrued as a result of ads.


----------



## drmike (Feb 19, 2016)

MannDude said:


> That's pretty neat, and while _some_ ads are of course annoying and intrusive when they cover and hinder your ability to access content I don't think ads should be irradiated in full.
> 
> 
> That's a good quote, and I think a better thing to do would be to do just that: Not charge customers for data usage that accrued as a result of ads.



I nuke all ads.  On everything.


I let vpsBoard's ads through, in the past usually have.  Everything else though, blocked.


It's becoming nasty blocking stuff.  Like LEB had an encoded ad, so not easy to block.   Took to blocking all images there as a result.


I can't think of the last ad I saw anywhere, in real life, online or otherwise that really hit a chord with me and I was happy I saw.    Ads are being done for the wrong reasons and well, too many are stagnate never ending general awareness (which I don't feel belongs in an ad) or they are pushing non-compelling products.


The company above had a graph I saw that was 5 minutes of browsing, and it was like 5 megabytes of data consumed with the ad crap and 3rd party related beacons and payloads.  Came in at like 50k with that stripped.  For expensive per gigabit paying mobile customers, this stuff is real dollars and real fast.


----------



## GM2015 (Feb 19, 2016)

Not a huge fan of anything coming out of Israel. Businessinsider has a story about the company and its investors if you're interested. Me, I prefer openvpn on my phone, with firefox. Firefox supports ublock origin and now finally noscript also works on it.


----------



## drmike (Feb 19, 2016)

GM2015 said:


> Not a huge fan of anything coming out of Israel. Businessinsider has a story about the company and its investors if you're interested. Me, I prefer openvpn on my phone, with firefox. Firefox supports ublock origin and now finally noscript also works on it.



Business Insider link please...


OpenVPN I use too... Had issues with VPN on my Samsung S3, oddly.


----------



## GM2015 (Feb 19, 2016)

drmike said:


> Business Insider link please...
> 
> 
> OpenVPN I use too... Had issues with VPN on my Samsung S3, oddly.



Don't know if I'm out of the spam-filter or not.


Here:


<a href="http://uk.businessinsider.com/israeli-ad-blocker-shine-could-threaten-mobile-advertising-2015-5" rel="nofollow,noreferrer">Click</a>


I've got an S3 mini I've recently rooted.


I replaced the official app(no APK) with this:


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.blinkt.openvpn


----------



## drmike (Feb 19, 2016)

GM2015 said:


> Don't know if I'm out of the spam-filter or not.
> 
> 
> Here:
> ...



Thanks I'll give it a try.  Think my S3 remains unrooted.  Lazy on my part


----------



## GM2015 (Feb 19, 2016)

drmike said:


> Thanks I'll give it a try.  Think my S3 remains unrooted.  Lazy on my part



Yeah, well I got tired of my paranoia on my phone, so found this:


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2066668


Odin wasn't working for me on Debian, so there's Heimdall that worked on the cli.


https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=heimdall&searchon=names&suite=all§ion=all


[email protected]:~$ apt-cache policy heimdall-flash
heimdall-flash:
  Installed: 1.4.1-1
  Candidate: 1.4.1-1
  Version table:
 *** 1.4.1-1 500
        500 http://ftp.uk.debian.org/debian testing/main i386 Packages
        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status


I've followed the cli instructions for S3 mini and got myself the rooted firmware from this top post:


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2122548&page=25


You'll need to find a different one depending on your baseband version in Settings/About device.


----------

